# Woodturning is expensive....



## ChrisD123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello! Been around here for a while now i haven't posted any of my pens up but I've decided I must share my KOA bowl. The bowl is 7.5 inches wide and 2.25 inches tall, I had some scary moments along the way however everything worked out! Thanks for looking!

C&C Encouraged!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow Chris that is a beautiful bowl, and I would say from how thin the wall is and the clean bottom this is not your first bowl. That is a beautiful piece of wood, it must have cost a fortune. Very well done.

Mike


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice piece of wood.


----------



## avbill (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 21, 2014)

Gorgeous grain,  very nice.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 21, 2014)

I heard there was some kind of competition with your dad, related to this turning you did (which is very nicely done). How did that turn out?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done Chris. Impressive piece of wood and impressive craftsmanship uncovering the hidden bowl within it.


----------



## ChrisD123 (Apr 21, 2014)

Steve! I showed it to him today and he still like the grain of his better  but were going to get some unbiased opinions! and this is about my 8th bowl so im no pro but I've screwed up enough to be able to complete one well!


----------



## triw51 (Apr 22, 2014)

beatiful figure in the wood you did a very nice job of turning and finishing


----------



## MDWine (Apr 22, 2014)

Well done Chris, beautiful!


----------



## jsolie (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful bowl!


----------

